# BSOD in windows 2012 Datacenter R12(ROCESS_NAME: vmms.exe,IMAGE_NAME: CsvFlt.sys)



## madhugvr (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi, 

we are facing a unexpected restart of windows 2012 R2 (datadacentre) hyper-v host servers ( Cisco blade servers- we have 8 host blade servers( 2 pro with 6 core and 64 gb ram ), OS in SAN booted from a EMC VNX storage. each host servers has only less then 8 VMs. every 15-20 days some or other servers are restarting automatically. all these 8 servers are in a fail-over cluster.

please find below the debug analysis of memorydump, please see whether you can help me ot fidn the route cause .

appreciate your help. Sorry for this long post.

Opened log file 'c:\debuglogv01.txt'
19: kd> .sympath srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Expanded Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols

************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response Time (ms) Location
Deferred srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
19: kd> .reload;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmnt;.logclose;q
Loading Kernel Symbols


Press ctrl-c (cdb, kd, ntsd) or ctrl-break (windbg) to abort symbol loads that take too long.
Run !sym noisy before .reload to track down problems loading symbols.

...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault). The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
use .trap on that value
Else
.trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
(on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: ffffd000228e55b0
Arg3: ffffd0002a5daf80
Arg4: fffff800f0d6056d

Debugging Details:
------------------

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eamonm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eamonm.sys

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x7f_8

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT_SERVER

PROCESS_NAME: vmms.exe

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.17237 (debuggers(dbg).140716-0327) amd64fre

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff800f0de07e9 to fffff800f0dd4ca0

STACK_TEXT: 
ffffd000`228e5468 fffff800`f0de07e9 : 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000008 ffffd000`228e55b0 ffffd000`2a5daf80 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd000`228e5470 fffff800`f0dde8f4 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
ffffd000`228e55b0 fffff800`f0d6056d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+0xb4
ffffd000`2a5daf80 fffff800`f0dc3de9 : fffff800`00ac89e4 00000000`00000001 ffffd000`2a5dc570 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlUnwindEx+0x45
ffffd000`2a5db660 fffff800`00a79a1e : fffff800`00ac89f4 ffffd000`2a5dbe50 ffffd000`2a5dc570 fffff800`f0d61cff : nt!_C_specific_handler+0xc9
ffffd000`2a5db6d0 fffff800`f0ddc1ed : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5db830 ffffd000`2a5dbe50 fffff800`00ae63ec : Ntfs!_GSHandlerCheck_SEH+0x76
ffffd000`2a5db700 fffff800`f0d62595 : 00000000`0000000a ffffd000`2a5db830 fffff800`00ae6284 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
ffffd000`2a5db730 fffff800`f0d62c2a : ffffd000`2a5dbebe fffff800`f0dc3c19 00000000`c00000d8 fffff800`f0dc3c19 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x455
ffffd000`2a5dbe30 fffff800`00a7bb22 : ffffe000`1283b248 ffffe000`5307cd58 00000000`c00000d8 ffffe000`52f072b8 : nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x4e
ffffd000`2a5dc3d0 fffff800`00a7fd08 : ffffc000`1b1dcb00 00000000`00000000 ffffc000`1b1dcc30 00000000`00000001 : Ntfs!NtfsRaiseStatusInternal+0x62
ffffd000`2a5dc410 fffff800`00aef047 : ffffe000`47e5de50 ffffd000`2a5dc5c0 7fffffff`ffffffff ffffe000`47e5de40 : Ntfs!NtfsAcquireSharedFcb+0x118
ffffd000`2a5dc460 fffff800`00b4026c : ffffe000`52f072b8 ffffe000`13ddfaf0 ffffc000`1b1dcb00 ffffc000`1b1dcc30 : Ntfs!NtfsQueryFileRegions+0x107
ffffd000`2a5dc530 fffff800`00b46147 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5dc5c0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsUserFsRequest+0x49c
ffffd000`2a5dc570 fffff800`0094cf3e : ffffe000`5307cc80 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`13ddfaf0 ffffe000`13ddfe00 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdFileSystemControl+0x113
ffffd000`2a5dc6c0 fffff800`00950986 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 ffffe000`5307cc01 ffffe000`44606060 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x25e
ffffd000`2a5dc740 fffff800`00979a9e : ffffe000`0000041b ffffe000`5307cd58 ffffe000`47e5de40 ffffe000`4a25c300 : fltmgr!FltPerformSynchronousIo+0x2b6
ffffd000`2a5dc7f0 fffff800`00979d6d : 00000000`00000001 ffffc000`09ba4bd8 ffffc000`09ba4ba8 ffffe000`4a25c300 : fltmgr!IssueControlOperation+0x14e
ffffd000`2a5dc870 fffff800`01f8f1b7 : 00000000`0000001b ffffe000`45198010 ffffe000`13ddfaf0 fffff800`f0d2ea4c : fltmgr!FltFsControlFile+0x45
ffffd000`2a5dc8d0 fffff800`01f923b8 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5dcbf1 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : CsvFlt!CsvQueryVdl+0x87
ffffd000`2a5dc9a0 fffff800`01f871be : 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`4ff7de10 ffffe000`50567d58 ffffe000`4b70f750 : CsvFlt!CsvQueryInitialInfo+0x1d8
ffffd000`2a5dcad0 fffff800`01f893c1 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5dccb8 ffffe000`5275fd40 ffffd000`2a5dccb8 : CsvFlt!CsvHandleInitialInfoEcp+0x1a2
ffffd000`2a5dcb60 fffff800`0094ca1b : ffffe000`50567c00 ffffe000`50567d58 ffffe000`45198000 fffff800`00950613 : CsvFlt!CsvPostCreate+0x919
ffffd000`2a5dcc70 fffff800`0094e5f3 : ffffe000`50567c00 ffffe000`5108d680 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`5108d370 : fltmgr!FltpPerformPostCallbacks+0x34b
ffffd000`2a5dcd40 fffff800`0094cfe7 : fffff800`00962a30 ffffe000`50567c80 ffffe000`50567c98 ffffe000`5108d370 : fltmgr!FltpPassThroughCompletionWorker+0x73
ffffd000`2a5dcd80 fffff800`00975341 : ffffe000`44606060 ffffe000`005c7b00 ffffd000`22940001 ffffe000`44606060 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x307
ffffd000`2a5dce00 fffff800`f1033533 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000000a4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x342
ffffd000`2a5dceb0 fffff800`f102f0cf : ffffc000`00010928 ffffc000`00010928 ffffc000`075968a0 ffffe000`45166c70 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x7b3
ffffd000`2a5dd0b0 fffff800`f102cad3 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5dd2a8 ffffc000`00000240 ffffe000`005c7b00 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x6ef
ffffd000`2a5dd230 fffff800`f1029ec2 : c0001b5a`00000001 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5dd8b0 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x1e3
ffffd000`2a5dd360 fffff800`f111acbb : ffffc000`123f9aa8 ffffc000`00100001 ffffd000`2a5dd5a0 fffff800`01e07d50 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x372
ffffd000`2a5dd400 fffff800`01e08bb3 : ffffc000`123f99f0 ffffe000`13a4a960 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`13a4a960 : nt!IoCreateFileEx+0xeb
ffffd000`2a5dd490 fffff800`01e5c2da : ffffd000`2a5dd8b0 ffffe000`13a4a9c8 ffffc000`123f99f0 ffffc000`02fdf120 : CsvFs!CsvFsOpenDownlevelFile+0x5af
ffffd000`2a5dd620 fffff800`01e5aa61 : ffffe000`4f09c9d0 ffffe000`4f09c901 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : CsvFs!CsvFsCommonCreate+0x165a
ffffd000`2a5ddb20 fffff800`0094cf3e : ffffd000`2a5ddc89 ffffe000`497a4280 ffffe000`14a92010 ffffe000`4f09cfb0 : CsvFs!CsvFsFsdCreate+0x1f9
ffffd000`2a5ddbc0 fffff800`00975341 : ffffe000`449a4840 ffffd000`2a5ddc00 ffffe000`4f09c901 ffffe000`449a4840 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x25e
ffffd000`2a5ddc40 fffff800`f1033533 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`000000a7 00000000`00000060 ffffe000`528bdbd8 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x342
ffffd000`2a5ddcf0 fffff800`f102f0cf : ffffc000`00010928 ffffc000`00010928 ffffe000`43e3aec0 ffffe000`449ff360 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x7b3
ffffd000`2a5ddef0 fffff800`f102cad3 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5de0e8 ffffc000`00000240 ffffe000`005c7b00 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x6ef
ffffd000`2a5de070 fffff800`f1029ec2 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5de670 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x1e3
ffffd000`2a5de1a0 fffff800`f111acbb : ffffd000`2a5de730 00000000`00100001 ffffd000`2a5de680 fffff800`00978c01 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x372
ffffd000`2a5de240 fffff800`00978906 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`449e8600 ffffe000`1390f880 : nt!IoCreateFileEx+0xeb
ffffd000`2a5de2d0 fffff800`00978e94 : ffffe000`444caccc 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5de730 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreateFile+0x1a6
ffffd000`2a5de3d0 fffff800`01ec73ef : ffffe000`0551e010 ffffe000`444caccc ffffd000`2a5de730 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltCreateFileEx2+0xd0
ffffd000`2a5de4f0 ffffe000`0551e010 : ffffe000`444caccc ffffd000`2a5de730 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`00100001 : eamonm+0x1d3ef
ffffd000`2a5de4f8 ffffe000`444caccc : ffffd000`2a5de730 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`00100001 ffffd000`2a5de680 : 0xffffe000`0551e010
ffffd000`2a5de500 ffffd000`2a5de730 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`00100001 ffffd000`2a5de680 ffffd000`2a5de670 : 0xffffe000`444caccc
ffffd000`2a5de508 00000000`00000000 : ffffd000`00100001 ffffd000`2a5de680 ffffd000`2a5de670 00000000`00000000 : 0xffffd000`2a5de730


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
CsvFlt!CsvQueryVdl+87
fffff800`01f8f1b7 8bf8 mov edi,eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 12

SYMBOL_NAME: CsvFlt!CsvQueryVdl+87

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: CsvFlt

IMAGE_NAME: CsvFlt.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 522ec3ac

IMAGE_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16399

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET: 87

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x7f_8_CsvFlt!CsvQueryVdl

BUCKET_ID: 0x7f_8_CsvFlt!CsvQueryVdl

ANALYSIS_SOURCE: KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:0x7f_8_csvflt!csvqueryvdl

FAILURE_ID_HASH: {d0f8caae-f8d9-71b7-eb83-d936e437fe74}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=ffffd000228e5570 rbx=fffff80000ac89e4 rcx=000000000000007f
rdx=0000000000000008 rsi=ffffd0002a5db830 rdi=ffffd0002a5dc570
rip=fffff800f0dd4ca0 rsp=ffffd000228e5468 rbp=ffffd000228e5630
r8=ffffd000228e55b0 r9=ffffd0002a5daf80 r10=fffff800f0d6056d
r11=ffffd0002a5db5f0 r12=ffffd0002a5dc570 r13=ffffd0002a5dbe50
r14=ffffd0002a5dbd00 r15=fffff80000a6e000
iopl=0 nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010 ss=0018 ds=002b es=002b fs=0053 gs=002b efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`f0dd4ca0 48894c2408 mov qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:ffffd000`228e5470=000000000000007f
Child-SP RetAddr : Args to Child : Call Site
ffffd000`228e5468 fffff800`f0de07e9 : 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000008 ffffd000`228e55b0 ffffd000`2a5daf80 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd000`228e5470 fffff800`f0dde8f4 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
ffffd000`228e55b0 fffff800`f0d6056d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+0xb4 (TrapFrame @ ffffd000`228e55b0)
ffffd000`2a5daf80 fffff800`f0dc3de9 : fffff800`00ac89e4 00000000`00000001 ffffd000`2a5dc570 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlUnwindEx+0x45
ffffd000`2a5db660 fffff800`00a79a1e : fffff800`00ac89f4 ffffd000`2a5dbe50 ffffd000`2a5dc570 fffff800`f0d61cff : nt!_C_specific_handler+0xc9
ffffd000`2a5db6d0 fffff800`f0ddc1ed : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5db830 ffffd000`2a5dbe50 fffff800`00ae63ec : Ntfs!_GSHandlerCheck_SEH+0x76
ffffd000`2a5db700 fffff800`f0d62595 : 00000000`0000000a ffffd000`2a5db830 fffff800`00ae6284 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
ffffd000`2a5db730 fffff800`f0d62c2a : ffffd000`2a5dbebe fffff800`f0dc3c19 00000000`c00000d8 fffff800`f0dc3c19 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x455
ffffd000`2a5dbe30 fffff800`00a7bb22 : ffffe000`1283b248 ffffe000`5307cd58 00000000`c00000d8 ffffe000`52f072b8 : nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x4e
ffffd000`2a5dc3d0 fffff800`00a7fd08 : ffffc000`1b1dcb00 00000000`00000000 ffffc000`1b1dcc30 00000000`00000001 : Ntfs!NtfsRaiseStatusInternal+0x62
ffffd000`2a5dc410 fffff800`00aef047 : ffffe000`47e5de50 ffffd000`2a5dc5c0 7fffffff`ffffffff ffffe000`47e5de40 : Ntfs!NtfsAcquireSharedFcb+0x118
ffffd000`2a5dc460 fffff800`00b4026c : ffffe000`52f072b8 ffffe000`13ddfaf0 ffffc000`1b1dcb00 ffffc000`1b1dcc30 : Ntfs!NtfsQueryFileRegions+0x107
ffffd000`2a5dc530 fffff800`00b46147 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5dc5c0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsUserFsRequest+0x49c
ffffd000`2a5dc570 fffff800`0094cf3e : ffffe000`5307cc80 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`13ddfaf0 ffffe000`13ddfe00 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdFileSystemControl+0x113
ffffd000`2a5dc6c0 fffff800`00950986 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 ffffe000`5307cc01 ffffe000`44606060 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x25e
ffffd000`2a5dc740 fffff800`00979a9e : ffffe000`0000041b ffffe000`5307cd58 ffffe000`47e5de40 ffffe000`4a25c300 : fltmgr!FltPerformSynchronousIo+0x2b6
ffffd000`2a5dc7f0 fffff800`00979d6d : 00000000`00000001 ffffc000`09ba4bd8 ffffc000`09ba4ba8 ffffe000`4a25c300 : fltmgr!IssueControlOperation+0x14e
ffffd000`2a5dc870 fffff800`01f8f1b7 : 00000000`0000001b ffffe000`45198010 ffffe000`13ddfaf0 fffff800`f0d2ea4c : fltmgr!FltFsControlFile+0x45
ffffd000`2a5dc8d0 fffff800`01f923b8 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5dcbf1 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : CsvFlt!CsvQueryVdl+0x87
ffffd000`2a5dc9a0 fffff800`01f871be : 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`4ff7de10 ffffe000`50567d58 ffffe000`4b70f750 : CsvFlt!CsvQueryInitialInfo+0x1d8
ffffd000`2a5dcad0 fffff800`01f893c1 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5dccb8 ffffe000`5275fd40 ffffd000`2a5dccb8 : CsvFlt!CsvHandleInitialInfoEcp+0x1a2
ffffd000`2a5dcb60 fffff800`0094ca1b : ffffe000`50567c00 ffffe000`50567d58 ffffe000`45198000 fffff800`00950613 : CsvFlt!CsvPostCreate+0x919
ffffd000`2a5dcc70 fffff800`0094e5f3 : ffffe000`50567c00 ffffe000`5108d680 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`5108d370 : fltmgr!FltpPerformPostCallbacks+0x34b
ffffd000`2a5dcd40 fffff800`0094cfe7 : fffff800`00962a30 ffffe000`50567c80 ffffe000`50567c98 ffffe000`5108d370 : fltmgr!FltpPassThroughCompletionWorker+0x73
ffffd000`2a5dcd80 fffff800`00975341 : ffffe000`44606060 ffffe000`005c7b00 ffffd000`22940001 ffffe000`44606060 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x307
ffffd000`2a5dce00 fffff800`f1033533 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000000a4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x342
ffffd000`2a5dceb0 fffff800`f102f0cf : ffffc000`00010928 ffffc000`00010928 ffffc000`075968a0 ffffe000`45166c70 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x7b3
ffffd000`2a5dd0b0 fffff800`f102cad3 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5dd2a8 ffffc000`00000240 ffffe000`005c7b00 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x6ef
ffffd000`2a5dd230 fffff800`f1029ec2 : c0001b5a`00000001 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5dd8b0 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x1e3
ffffd000`2a5dd360 fffff800`f111acbb : ffffc000`123f9aa8 ffffc000`00100001 ffffd000`2a5dd5a0 fffff800`01e07d50 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x372
ffffd000`2a5dd400 fffff800`01e08bb3 : ffffc000`123f99f0 ffffe000`13a4a960 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`13a4a960 : nt!IoCreateFileEx+0xeb
ffffd000`2a5dd490 fffff800`01e5c2da : ffffd000`2a5dd8b0 ffffe000`13a4a9c8 ffffc000`123f99f0 ffffc000`02fdf120 : CsvFs!CsvFsOpenDownlevelFile+0x5af
ffffd000`2a5dd620 fffff800`01e5aa61 : ffffe000`4f09c9d0 ffffe000`4f09c901 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : CsvFs!CsvFsCommonCreate+0x165a
ffffd000`2a5ddb20 fffff800`0094cf3e : ffffd000`2a5ddc89 ffffe000`497a4280 ffffe000`14a92010 ffffe000`4f09cfb0 : CsvFs!CsvFsFsdCreate+0x1f9
ffffd000`2a5ddbc0 fffff800`00975341 : ffffe000`449a4840 ffffd000`2a5ddc00 ffffe000`4f09c901 ffffe000`449a4840 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x25e
ffffd000`2a5ddc40 fffff800`f1033533 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`000000a7 00000000`00000060 ffffe000`528bdbd8 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x342
ffffd000`2a5ddcf0 fffff800`f102f0cf : ffffc000`00010928 ffffc000`00010928 ffffe000`43e3aec0 ffffe000`449ff360 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x7b3
ffffd000`2a5ddef0 fffff800`f102cad3 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5de0e8 ffffc000`00000240 ffffe000`005c7b00 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x6ef
ffffd000`2a5de070 fffff800`f1029ec2 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5de670 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x1e3
ffffd000`2a5de1a0 fffff800`f111acbb : ffffd000`2a5de730 00000000`00100001 ffffd000`2a5de680 fffff800`00978c01 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x372
ffffd000`2a5de240 fffff800`00978906 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`449e8600 ffffe000`1390f880 : nt!IoCreateFileEx+0xeb
ffffd000`2a5de2d0 fffff800`00978e94 : ffffe000`444caccc 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`2a5de730 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreateFile+0x1a6
ffffd000`2a5de3d0 fffff800`01ec73ef : ffffe000`0551e010 ffffe000`444caccc ffffd000`2a5de730 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltCreateFileEx2+0xd0
ffffd000`2a5de4f0 ffffe000`0551e010 : ffffe000`444caccc ffffd000`2a5de730 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`00100001 : eamonm+0x1d3ef
ffffd000`2a5de4f8 ffffe000`444caccc : ffffd000`2a5de730 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`00100001 ffffd000`2a5de680 : 0xffffe000`0551e010
ffffd000`2a5de500 ffffd000`2a5de730 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`00100001 ffffd000`2a5de680 ffffd000`2a5de670 : 0xffffe000`444caccc
ffffd000`2a5de508 00000000`00000000 : ffffd000`00100001 ffffd000`2a5de680 ffffd000`2a5de670 00000000`00000000 : 0xffffd000`2a5de730
start end module name
fffff800`00000000 fffff800`00088000 CI CI.dll Sat Sep 21 11:58:34 2013 (523D51AA)
fffff800`00088000 fffff800`000e5000 msrpc msrpc.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:22 2013 (5215F86A)
fffff800`000eb000 fffff800`000f9000 werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`000f9000 fffff800`0015b000 CLFS CLFS.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:40:20 2013 (5215F8A4)
fffff800`0015b000 fffff800`0017d000 tm tm.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:33 2013 (5215F875)
fffff800`0017d000 fffff800`00192000 PSHED PSHED.dll Sat Sep 14 17:57:19 2013 (52346B3F)
fffff800`00192000 fffff800`0019c000 BOOTVID BOOTVID.dll Thu Aug 22 15:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff800`0019c000 fffff800`001fb000 volmgrx volmgrx.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff800`0022c000 fffff800`002fb000 Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:56 2013 (5215F850)
fffff800`002fb000 fffff800`0030c000 WDFLDR WDFLDR.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`0030c000 fffff800`00324000 acpiex acpiex.sys Thu Aug 22 15:37:47 2013 (5215F80B)
fffff800`00324000 fffff800`0032f000 WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:40 2013 (5215F87C)
fffff800`0032f000 fffff800`003b4000 ACPI ACPI.sys Tue Oct 08 11:40:38 2013 (5253B6F6)
fffff800`003b4000 fffff800`003be000 WMILIB WMILIB.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff800`00404000 fffff800`0048f000 cng cng.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:09 2013 (5215F821)
fffff800`004aa000 fffff800`005c2000 NDIS NDIS.SYS Mon Nov 25 03:30:24 2013 (52928C10)
fffff800`005c2000 fffff800`005f3000 msdsm msdsm.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:07 2013 (5215F85B)
fffff800`00600000 fffff800`0061c000 pdc pdc.sys Fri Nov 01 08:58:42 2013 (52733502)
fffff800`0061c000 fffff800`00634000 partmgr partmgr.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:20 2013 (5215F8A4)
fffff800`00634000 fffff800`00692000 spaceport spaceport.sys Thu Oct 31 02:38:47 2013 (52718A77)
fffff800`00692000 fffff800`006a7000 volmgr volmgr.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:53 2013 (5215F889)
fffff800`006a7000 fffff800`006c2000 mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff800`006c2000 fffff800`006d3000 megasas megasas.sys Wed Jul 24 01:08:29 2013 (51EEF0CD)
fffff800`006d5000 fffff800`0074e000 NETIO NETIO.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:37:08 2013 (5215F7E4)
fffff800`0074e000 fffff800`00758000 msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`00758000 fffff800`007a1000 pci pci.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:31 2013 (5215F837)
fffff800`007a1000 fffff800`007ae000 vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:49 2013 (5215F849)
fffff800`007ae000 fffff800`007ec000 mpio mpio.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:17 2013 (5215F865)
fffff800`00800000 fffff800`00870000 rdbss rdbss.sys Thu Aug 22 15:37:48 2013 (5215F80C)
fffff800`008a2000 fffff800`00901000 storport storport.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`00901000 fffff800`0094a000 fnic2k12 fnic2k12.sys Thu Oct 17 22:04:48 2013 (526026C0)
fffff800`0094a000 fffff800`009a6000 fltmgr fltmgr.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff800`009a6000 fffff800`009e3000 ndiswan ndiswan.sys Thu Aug 22 15:35:55 2013 (5215F79B)
fffff800`009e3000 fffff800`009fb000 usbehci usbehci.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:15 2013 (5215F863)
fffff800`00a00000 fffff800`00a2a000 vmbusr vmbusr.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:45 2013 (5215F7CD)
fffff800`00a2a000 fffff800`00a41000 vmbkmclr vmbkmclr.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:04 2013 (5215F858)
fffff800`00a41000 fffff800`00a4d000 ndistapi ndistapi.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:16 2013 (5215F864)
fffff800`00a4d000 fffff800`00a5e000 umbus umbus.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:59 2013 (5215F853)
fffff800`00a6e000 fffff800`00c64000 Ntfs Ntfs.sys Thu Aug 22 12:48:02 2013 (5215D042)
fffff800`00c64000 fffff800`00c80000 ksecdd ksecdd.sys Sat Sep 21 11:59:44 2013 (523D51F0)
fffff800`00c80000 fffff800`00c90000 pcw pcw.sys Thu Aug 22 12:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff800`00c90000 fffff800`00c9b000 Fs_Rec Fs_Rec.sys Thu Aug 22 12:46:33 2013 (5215CFE9)
fffff800`00c9b000 fffff800`00ccf000 ksecpkg ksecpkg.sys Thu Aug 22 15:37:32 2013 (5215F7FC)
fffff800`00ccf000 fffff800`00ce4000 crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff800`00ce4000 fffff800`00d2d000 dump_fnic2k12 dump_fnic2k12.sys Thu Oct 17 22:04:48 2013 (526026C0)
fffff800`00d2d000 fffff800`00d53000 enic6x64 enic6x64.sys Fri Oct 04 22:43:37 2013 (524F0C59)
fffff800`00d5b000 fffff800`00d70000 ClusDisk ClusDisk.sys Thu Oct 31 02:38:30 2013 (52718A66)
fffff800`00d70000 fffff800`00d96000 ehdrv ehdrv.sys Fri Oct 18 11:24:13 2013 (5260E21D)
fffff800`00d96000 fffff800`00da4000 BasicRender BasicRender.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:27 2013 (5215F86F)
fffff800`00da4000 fffff800`00db0000 mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff800`00db0000 fffff800`00dd6000 dfsc dfsc.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:00 2013 (5215F818)
fffff800`00dd6000 fffff800`00ded000 ahcache ahcache.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:54 2013 (5215F88A)
fffff800`00e00000 fffff800`00e56000 CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Aug 22 12:46:47 2013 (5215CFF7)
fffff800`00e63000 fffff800`010df000 tcpip tcpip.sys Sat Apr 19 09:59:22 2014 (535210BA)
fffff800`010df000 fffff800`0114b000 fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 19 09:56:41 2014 (53521019)
fffff800`0114b000 fffff800`01170000 wfplwfs wfplwfs.sys Sun Oct 13 03:46:38 2013 (5259DF5E)
fffff800`01170000 fffff800`011c0000 volsnap volsnap.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:46 2013 (5215F8BE)
fffff800`011c0000 fffff800`011d7000 mup mup.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:28 2013 (5215F8AC)
fffff800`011d7000 fffff800`011e0000 Null Null.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`011e3000 fffff800`011ff000 disk disk.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:47 2013 (5215F883)
fffff800`01400000 fffff800`01493000 afd afd.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:50 2013 (5215F7D2)
fffff800`01493000 fffff800`014bd000 pacer pacer.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:06 2013 (5215F7A6)
fffff800`014bd000 fffff800`014d6000 wanarp wanarp.sys Thu Aug 22 15:35:45 2013 (5215F791)
fffff800`014d6000 fffff800`014e4000 nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff800`014e4000 fffff800`0165e000 dxgkrnl dxgkrnl.sys Mon Nov 04 18:44:38 2013 (5277B2D6)
fffff800`0165e000 fffff800`01670000 watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:48 2013 (5215F884)
fffff800`01670000 fffff800`016d1000 dxgmms1 dxgmms1.sys Mon Nov 04 18:44:07 2013 (5277B2B7)
fffff800`016d1000 fffff800`016e3000 BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff800`016e3000 fffff800`016f7000 Npfs Npfs.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:40:25 2013 (5215F8A9)
fffff800`016f7000 fffff800`01703000 Msfs Msfs.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`01703000 fffff800`01723000 tdx tdx.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff800`01723000 fffff800`01731000 TDI TDI.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:39:01 2013 (5215F855)
fffff800`01731000 fffff800`0177d000 netbt netbt.sys Thu Aug 22 15:37:01 2013 (5215F7DD)
fffff800`0177d000 fffff800`017ac000 VMMDHCPSvr VMMDHCPSvr.sys Wed Sep 04 22:15:03 2013 (522778A7)
fffff800`017ac000 fffff800`017bd000 netbios netbios.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:58 2013 (5215F852)
fffff800`017bd000 fffff800`017d2000 hvservice hvservice.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:25 2013 (5215F831)
fffff800`017d2000 fffff800`017ea000 winhvr winhvr.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:52 2013 (5215F888)
fffff800`017ea000 fffff800`017f6000 npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:22 2013 (5215F82E)
fffff800`01800000 fffff800`0183c000 Vid Vid.sys Thu Aug 22 15:37:02 2013 (5215F7DE)
fffff800`0183c000 fffff800`0184b000 CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:48 2013 (5215F848)
fffff800`01853000 fffff800`01900000 vmswitch vmswitch.sys Tue Oct 08 11:37:16 2013 (5253B62C)
fffff800`01900000 fffff800`019b2000 Wnv Wnv.sys Tue Oct 08 11:36:59 2013 (5253B61B)
fffff800`019b2000 fffff800`019cf000 rassstp rassstp.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:10 2013 (5215F7AA)
fffff800`019cf000 fffff800`019ee000 AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Sat Sep 21 11:55:49 2013 (523D5105)
fffff800`019ee000 fffff800`019f9000 kdnic kdnic.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:26 2013 (5215F832)
fffff800`01a00000 fffff800`01a17000 storvsp storvsp.sys Thu Aug 22 15:37:32 2013 (5215F7FC)
fffff800`01a17000 fffff800`01a3b000 rasl2tp rasl2tp.sys Thu Aug 22 15:35:51 2013 (5215F797)
fffff800`01a3b000 fffff800`01a46000 NdisVirtualBus NdisVirtualBus.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:25 2013 (5215F7B9)
fffff800`01a46000 fffff800`01a61000 raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:37 2013 (5215F7C5)
fffff800`01a61000 fffff800`01a62600 swenum swenum.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:29 2013 (5215F871)
fffff800`01a63000 fffff800`01a8e000 svhdxflt svhdxflt.sys Fri Sep 13 14:17:10 2013 (5232E626)
fffff800`01a8e000 fffff800`01aa5000 mpsdrv mpsdrv.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:06 2013 (5215F7A6)
fffff800`01aa6000 fffff800`01b15000 USBPORT USBPORT.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:39:40 2013 (5215F87C)
fffff800`01b15000 fffff800`01b2f000 serial serial.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:08 2013 (5215F898)
fffff800`01b2f000 fffff800`01b3c000 serenum serenum.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff800`01b3c000 fffff800`01b54000 IPMIDrv IPMIDrv.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:56 2013 (5215F850)
fffff800`01b54000 fffff800`01b5e000 wmiacpi wmiacpi.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff800`01b5e000 fffff800`01b64380 CmBatt CmBatt.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:43 2013 (5215F87F)
fffff800`01b65000 fffff800`01b71000 BATTC BATTC.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff800`01b71000 fffff800`01b7b000 acpipmi acpipmi.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:53 2013 (5215F84D)
fffff800`01b7b000 fffff800`01b99000 intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Aug 22 12:46:35 2013 (5215CFEB)
fffff800`01b99000 fffff800`01baf000 vpcivsp vpcivsp.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:50 2013 (5215F7D2)
fffff800`01baf000 fffff800`01bd0000 raspptp raspptp.sys Thu Aug 22 15:35:51 2013 (5215F797)
fffff800`01bd0000 fffff800`01bfd000 csvvbus csvvbus.sys Tue Oct 22 09:17:47 2013 (52660A7B)
fffff800`01c00000 fffff800`01c24000 luafv luafv.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:36 2013 (5215F878)
fffff800`01c24000 fffff800`01c44000 bowser bowser.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:38 2013 (5215F83E)
fffff800`01c44000 fffff800`01c90000 ks ks.sys Thu Sep 05 11:39:03 2013 (52283517)
fffff800`01c90000 fffff800`01c9b000 rdpbus rdpbus.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:52 2013 (5215F84C)
fffff800`01c9b000 fffff800`01cba000 netft netft.sys Thu Aug 22 15:35:36 2013 (5215F788)
fffff800`01cba000 fffff800`01cd1000 NDProxy NDProxy.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:38:15 2013 (5215F827)
fffff800`01cd1000 fffff800`01d3c000 usbhub usbhub.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:33 2013 (5215F839)
fffff800`01d3c000 fffff800`01d48000 USBD USBD.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:40:22 2013 (5215F8A6)
fffff800`01d48000 fffff800`01d72000 usbccgp usbccgp.sys Wed Oct 23 12:17:41 2013 (52678625)
fffff800`01d72000 fffff800`01d80000 hidusb hidusb.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:58 2013 (5215F852)
fffff800`01d80000 fffff800`01d9f000 HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:39:13 2013 (5215F861)
fffff800`01d9f000 fffff800`01da6f00 HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Aug 22 15:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff800`01da7000 fffff800`01db5000 kbdhid kbdhid.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:13 2013 (5215F861)
fffff800`01db5000 fffff800`01dc5000 kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:23 2013 (5215F86B)
fffff800`01dc5000 fffff800`01dd2000 mouhid mouhid.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:13 2013 (5215F861)
fffff800`01dd2000 fffff800`01de2000 mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:13 2013 (5215F861)
fffff800`01de2000 fffff800`01dee000 dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff800`01dee000 fffff800`01dfc000 monitor monitor.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:37 2013 (5215F7C5)
fffff800`01e00000 fffff800`01ea5000 CsvFs CsvFs.sys Sat Oct 19 10:18:38 2013 (5262243E)
fffff800`01eaa000 fffff800`01f84000 eamonm eamonm.sys Fri Oct 18 11:14:39 2013 (5260DFDF)
fffff800`01f84000 fffff800`01fbd000 CsvFlt CsvFlt.sys Tue Sep 10 11:01:00 2013 (522EC3AC)
fffff800`01fbd000 fffff800`01fd3000 CsvNSFlt CsvNSFlt.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:06 2013 (5215F85A)
fffff800`01fd3000 fffff800`01fe7000 lltdio lltdio.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:18 2013 (5215F7B2)
fffff800`01fe7000 fffff800`01fff000 rspndr rspndr.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff800`02004000 fffff800`02070000 mrxsmb mrxsmb.sys Sat Nov 23 11:08:17 2013 (52905461)
fffff800`02070000 fffff800`020a9000 mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Sep 21 11:57:59 2013 (523D5187)
fffff800`020a9000 fffff800`021a3000 HTTP HTTP.sys Thu Aug 22 15:37:09 2013 (5215F7E5)
fffff800`021a3000 fffff800`021ae000 CCFFilter CCFFilter.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:06 2013 (5215F85A)
fffff800`021ae000 fffff800`021f9000 mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Aug 22 15:35:42 2013 (5215F78E)
fffff800`02200000 fffff800`0228f000 vhdmp vhdmp.sys Thu Aug 22 15:37:05 2013 (5215F7E1)
fffff800`02293000 fffff800`0233c000 peauth peauth.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:07 2013 (5215F7A7)
fffff800`0233c000 fffff800`02391000 ResumeKeyFilter ResumeKeyFilter.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:04 2013 (5215F81C)
fffff800`02391000 fffff800`0239c000 secdrv secdrv.SYS Wed Sep 13 17:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff800`0239c000 fffff800`023df000 srvnet srvnet.sys Wed Sep 11 13:31:45 2013 (52303881)
fffff800`023df000 fffff800`023f1000 tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:03 2013 (5215F7A3)
fffff800`023f1000 fffff800`023fc000 prepdrv prepdrv.sys Wed Aug 03 16:56:26 2011 (4E39457A)
fffff800`02400000 fffff800`02434000 rdpdr rdpdr.sys Thu Aug 22 15:36:46 2013 (5215F7CE)
fffff800`02434000 fffff800`02444000 condrv condrv.sys Thu Aug 22 15:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff800`02444000 fffff800`0244f000 passthruparser passthruparser.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`0244f000 fffff800`0245c000 terminpt terminpt.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:16 2013 (5215F864)
fffff800`0245c000 fffff800`02467000 vhdparser vhdparser.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:12 2013 (5215F860)
fffff800`0246d000 fffff800`0251a000 srv2 srv2.sys Sat Sep 21 11:58:17 2013 (523D5199)
fffff800`0251a000 fffff800`02547000 tunnel tunnel.sys Thu Aug 22 15:35:45 2013 (5215F791)
fffff800`02547000 fffff800`025df000 srv srv.sys Sat Oct 05 15:01:15 2013 (524FF17B)
fffff800`025df000 fffff800`025ea000 rdpvideominiport rdpvideominiport.sys Thu Aug 22 15:38:52 2013 (5215F84C)
fffff800`025ea000 fffff800`025fb000 FsDepends FsDepends.sys Thu Aug 22 15:39:42 2013 (5215F87E)
fffff800`f0c18000 fffff800`f0c87000 hal hal.dll Sat Sep 21 12:01:36 2013 (523D5260)
fffff800`f0c87000 fffff800`f1408000 nt ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Oct 31 02:52:12 2013 (52718D9C)
fffff800`f1600000 fffff800`f1609000 kd kd.dll Thu Aug 22 15:40:43 2013 (5215F8BB)
fffff960`000d8000 fffff960`004f1000 win32k win32k.sys Tue Nov 26 14:12:36 2013 (52947414)
fffff960`00616000 fffff960`0061f000 TSDDD TSDDD.dll Thu Aug 22 15:40:32 2013 (5215F8B0)
fffff960`00811000 fffff960`0084c000 cdd cdd.dll unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00a85000 fffff960`00aab000 RDPUDD RDPUDD.dll unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff800`00e56000 fffff800`00e62000 dump_storpor
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
ImageSize: 0000C000
fffff800`00ce4000 fffff800`00d2d000 dump_fnic2k1
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
ImageSize: 00049000
fffff800`00d2d000 fffff800`00d5b000 cdrom.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
ImageSize: 0002E000
fffff800`011d7000 fffff800`011e3000 hwpolicy.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
ImageSize: 0000C000
fffff800`0048f000 fffff800`004aa000 sacdrv.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
ImageSize: 0001B000
Closing open log file c:\debuglogv01.txt


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Start with updating the drivers for your system 
Also vmms.exe is responsible for your virtual system management (hyper-v management) 
Take a look at this article 
http://blogs.technet.com/b/tonyso/archive/2009/04/07/hyper-v-how-to-troubleshoot-hyper-v.aspx


----------



## madhugvr (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks !!, 


Do u mean i have to do a BIOS upgrade on the blades 

unfortunately the link you provided is not working ...


thanking you .


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

No BIOS in this case won't be the issue. 
I am talking about your Drivers for your Blade
Chipset, networking , etc 
Also make sure that Host OS has latest updates installed which will also update the hyper-v integration tools for you. You should always check the integration tools installed on your guest machines and update them as MS will slowly update those via the updates on the HOST OS


----------

